# Video editing in Lightroom



## Tony Jay (Jul 2, 2013)

With the Magic Lantern hacks able to deliver raw equivalent output on a growing number of Canon cameras I am wondering if there is any interest on this forum pertaining to the workflow dealing with these images - and they are images, DNG's to be precise, once they have been processed from the camera.

So, just tossing a stone into a pond to see what the ripples are like.

Tony Jay


----------

